# Faro Airport on Sunday



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Five injured after Faro airport roof collapse. 

Winds in the region of 100km/h wreaked havoc at Faro airport overnight, with five people suffering slight injuries while most flights were delayed until later Monday.

(the Portugal News on Facebook)


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Five injured after Faro airport roof collapse.
> 
> Winds in the region of 100km/h wreaked havoc at Faro airport overnight, with five people suffering slight injuries while most flights were delayed until later Monday.
> 
> (the Portugal News on Facebook)


Not being terribly well versed in wind speeds in the Algarve, is 100km/h unusual there?

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Not being terribly well versed in wind speeds in the Algarve, is 100km/h unusual there?
> 
> Rob


VERY!!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> VERY!!


Oops I see


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You asked was it unusual...and I said very (unusual that is)


----------



## slave1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, it WAS unusaly in the past.
You must prepare your self for more situations like that, even hurricanes and tornados in the near future. 
Weather forecast will not talk about that, but you can find some realy good information on the net.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

We all have our favourate sites for weather but as the question has been raised, my I offer mine, 'windfinder.com & windguru.cz'.

They provide an hour-by-hour & 3-hourly forecast for the next 7 days & can be programmed for your location (world-wide).

From my experience they are fairly accurate.

Both are forecasting the next bout of bad weather for the Algarve on Wed/Thu this week so hold on to your hats!


----------



## tony.m (May 12, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Five injured after Faro airport roof collapse.
> 
> Winds in the region of 100km/h wreaked havoc at Faro airport overnight, with five people suffering slight injuries while most flights were delayed until later Monday.
> 
> (the Portugal News on Facebook)


My family and I were sat on an easyjet flight for over 2 hours at Stansted waiting for the wind in Faro to subside.

I heard it was a tornado that struck the airport and I have to say that on arrival, 11.30 Monday, it certainly looked like it. I'm quite used to high winds living where I do (The Fens, UK) and I'm sure that whatever did the damage, it was WELL in excess of 100kmh. Also, the damage was VERY localised.

The arrivals end of the airport was devastated.

After passport control and baggage collection, we had to get back on a bus to be escorted round to the car parks with a police escort.......


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

We checked in at Faro quite easily this morning, although only the far end check in desks are operating, so it's quite a hike from the car parks.

Some areas of the restaurants etc are closed off, but the coffee shop, duty free, kiosks and paper shops are open.

No sign of any work being done on the (relatively simple) repair work.


----------



## tony.m (May 12, 2011)

MrB said:


> No sign of any work being done on the (relatively simple) repair work.


That is unfair! When I arrived on the Monday, 3 or 4 hours after the storm, the place looked like a bomb site with part of the roof completely caved in. I can post photos!

When I left again, 8 days later, The whole damaged roof area had been removed, an internal wall had been built separating the damaged east end from the operational west end, and instead of hundreds of folk sat outside in the car park area with their luggage, operations seemed relatively back to normal.

There is a report in the 'Algarve Resident' with a couple of pics, saying more than 6 months will be required to repair all the damage. I wouldn't call that 'relatively simple'!


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Faro on a bad day is better than Gatwick on a good day! ( If Gatwick we ever to have a good day)


----------

